

How to back up Dropbox automatically - daily, weekly, monthly snapshots - aaronpk
http://aaronparecki.com/2010/190/article/1/how-to-back-up-dropbox-automatically-daily-weekly-monthly-snapshots

======
caseorganic
In response to: Dropbox Bug Can Permanently Lose Your Files
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4703943>

